# Carpet cleaning potions



## polt

I keep seeing different "potions" on carpet cleaner and detailing posts on instagram. Has anyone got any different mixtures of products that when mixed together give a superior finish? The ones I see are mostly American and cannot purchase over here.


----------



## BarryAllen

polt said:


> I keep seeing different "potions" on carpet cleaner and detailing posts on instagram. Has anyone got any different mixtures of products that when mixed together give a superior finish? The ones I see are mostly American and cannot purchase over here.


Might not be able to purchase the actual brand but I would be surprised if you can't purchase an equivalent product.

e.g: DAWN is just Fairy Liquid
and The Big Purple stuff used by detailers is just APC/Degreaser - So think Surfex, Screwfix No Nonsense DeGreaser or "Elbow Grease" in a Spray bottle.

Have a gander at all the positve reviews on this:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-carpet-cleaning-detergent-5ltr/70509

Not sure you want to buying individual bits when that is so cheap.


----------



## polt

Read reviews and that in my eyes is a good product. Will need to get some ASAP also plus is the reduced foaming. Thanks for that bud i had never thought about looking there. Cheers


----------



## BarryAllen

You are welcome.


----------



## chris chappell

Always use tfr, gets things spotless. For removable carpet mats just spray with tfr and pressure wash off then suck out excess water with wet vac and allow to dry.


----------



## BarryAllen

chris chappell said:


> Always use tfr, gets things spotless. For removable carpet mats just spray with tfr and pressure wash off then suck out excess water with wet vac and allow to dry.


It can eat seat foam.


----------



## chris chappell

Honestly never had any problems.


----------



## Tykebike

BarryAllen said:


> Have a gander at all the positve reviews on this:
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-carpet-cleaning-detergent-5ltr/70509


Thanks for the heads up on this, I've just been down and collected a bucketful. Our Labrador seems to have a permanent oil leak on his coat which transfers to the house carpets with monotonus regularity. I was using the Vax stuff in the Vax machine but after reading the reviews on the above link I decided to buy this and save money.


----------



## atbalfour

Tykebike said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this, I've just been down and collected a bucketful. Our Labrador seems to have a permanent oil leak on his coat which transfers to the house carpets with monotonus regularity. I was using the Vax stuff in the Vax machine but after reading the reviews on the above link I decided to buy this and save money.


Interested to hear how you get on. I have a Vax carpet cleaner too and seem to go through the solution really quickly.

Only thing putting me off trying a different brand of solution or my own mix is that my machine auto-mixes the solution with water.


----------



## Carscope

I just used straight AF Total and extracted with the bissel got good results.


----------



## Mo_42

chris chappell said:


> Always use tfr, gets things spotless. For removable carpet mats just spray with tfr and pressure wash off then suck out excess water with wet vac and allow to dry.


this works a treat, use it on my home door mats too


----------



## JARS

I have a Vax multipurpose and have always used the Vax AAA+ solution for my light, cloth seats in my car.

Although I’ve always been very happy with the results from this, I recently tried Autoglym interior shampoo after being given some. Initially, I was equally as happy with the AG stuff, but after a couple of days I started to see some of the marks that I thought had gone were not.

Think I’ll be sticking with the Vax AAA stuff going forward. 

I’ve also been known to use brake cleaner on really stubborn marks, such as car oil, to good effect (but only only the odd spot!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autonoob

Starting of by taking out all of the car mats and vacuuming the floor of your vehicle. Then, work some laundry detergent or carpet-cleaning shampoo into the carpeting using a soft-bristled brush. Let it sit for 10 minutes before wiping up as much of it as you can with a damp rag.


----------



## MrPassat

I use bog standard carpet shampoo with a brush, I also add a drop or two of fabric conditioner....


----------



## Tykebike

atbalfour said:


> Interested to hear how you get on. I have a Vax carpet cleaner too and seem to go through the solution really quickly.
> 
> Only thing putting me off trying a different brand of solution or my own mix is that my machine auto-mixes the solution with water.


I finally got round to using the Screwfix stuff yesterday. I just put it straight in the solution container and filled the other side up with warm water as I would do if were to use the Vax solution; i.e. the machine decides the dilution rate not me.
The results were good, the carpets were not that mucky but I've told the dog to keep itself clean as of late. Would I go back to paying more and using the Vax stuff? No I wouldn't based on this test run. I would say give it a go and if you want to experiment with dilution according to the side of the container then pop the mixture into the solution container and let the machine deal with it. 
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jason123

Be interested to know if anyone else uses anything else?


----------

